# Dutiful Dobe



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a very amazing and touching story. It made my eyes tear up seeing those pictures. I keep remembering how gentle and wonderful my own Dobe was, so terribly loyal and protective. Yes, they sure do get a lot of bad press. They're a beautiful and wonderful breed. Khan was remarkable in how he saved that little baby....just phenomenal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It seems some dogs recognize snakes as dangerous and some just attack them without thought. We have a lot of tiger snakes here. I have no idea how grace is going to react when she encounters one. several dogs were bitten and died last summer. If its a good bite they have about 30 min and the vet is 20 min away! I live in hope but without fear. She will have had a good life.
Eric


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks, I Had read and seen two of the three stories. The cat one amazes me. Makes me cry every time...


----------

